# [H]SM/SW [W] Paypal



## daniello_s (Aug 3, 2009)

Yo!

I'll have SM/Wolves army for sale. Condition as on pics.
'Ere we go:

Grey hunters bolter - 12
grey hunters mark of the wulfen - 4
Grey hunters standard - 4
Runic priest - 2
Wolf guard power fist combi melta - 4
Grey hunters flamer - 2
Grey hunters melta - 2
Leader of the long fangs - 3
Long fang missile launcher - 15
Long fang Lascannon - 6
Rhino - 2
Razorbrack twinlinked assault cannon - 3
twin linked lascannon for razorbrack - 2
twin linked h.bolter for razorbrack - 1

plus
Chaplain with jump pack + fist - bare metal
Scout Sniper rifle - 21
Scout Missile launcher - 3 - all snipers primes black/bare metal

I want 200 pounds posted for all (can negotiate).

I'm based in Ireland

Shoot me PM if interested.

Some pics:
http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/9657/img0617l.jpg
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/2601/img0606kc.jpg
http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/6094/img0608ta.jpg
http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/7163/img0611lj.jpg
http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/8480/img0612gt.jpg
http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/4998/img0613hf.jpg
http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/6696/img0614h.jpg
http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/9590/img0615tj.jpg
http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/2014/img0616fj.jpg

P.S. Image shack made me a trick and few pics are up side down but anyway :wink:


----------



## fearoffenris (Jan 30, 2011)

how much a piece are you asking for the razarbacks and rhino's?


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

How much for just 2 assault cannon turrets and 2 lascannon turrets? And how much for 4 sniper scouts?


----------



## daniello_s (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry guys but everything has been sold already. Close thread please.


----------

